# Fiat/Peugeot/Citroen Headlamp Protectors.



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

With the help of info from GerryD (thanks Gerry) I finally have some information about headlamps protectors for the latest Fiat/Peugeot/Citroen vans.

None of the news is encouraging I fear. :roll: :roll:

Citroen have never heard of them. 8O

Peugeot have/have not heard of them depending which dealer you speak to, but even if they do acknowledge their existence they _"ain't got none Sir! They ain't even listed on me computer!"_ 8O :roll:

Fiat know about them, have them listed, and were able to give me a price and a part number. £65.60 inc VAT . . . Part No. 46003173 

Unfortunately they are on Back Order to Swift UK - which means there are probably none in the country. :roll:

Wonder if I'll get them in France or Germany as we shall be going before long!! :? :?

Hope this helps someone


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi

Try formula 4 for headlight protectors I got mine from them I think they were about £50.00. The are made in Australia. Have a look at their web site Here. Use the telephone number at the top of the page seeing they are doing an upgrade. Hope this helps.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Rain Dancer  

I did look there a while ago and they didn't have any for the new model.

Since then I think they have gone out of business. Their website is being "updated" but there are stories of their demise - which I don't think are exaggerated!

Thanks anyway


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

If it's any help, the protectors that Formula4 sold were sourced from Australia, perhaps a quick google may reveal where they were getting them from.


----------



## sandyketton (Apr 13, 2006)

GB Driver on 01202 519675 certainly can get the older (2005) protectors but I don't know about the new vehicle.

The Australian manufacturer is 
www.egr.com.au

Good luck with your search
Sandy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks a lot Ken and Sandy. (  Just saw Ken's post)

Shall ring them at Milton Keynes tomorrow.

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

We got our's last year through our local Fiat dealer - Desira. They are manuactured in Australia but don't have a trade name on them.


----------



## sandyketton (Apr 13, 2006)

The GB Driver shop that I spoke to is in Bournemouth rather than MK
Sandy


----------



## sandyketton (Apr 13, 2006)

Suffolkonian
I spoke to Desira in BSE and I e-mailed them too and they promised to let me know an expected availability.
This was back in middle July and I'm still waiting for a reply. I certainly would not recommend.
I gave up on them and bought some 2nd hand ones.
Sandy


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

I rang Desira in Diss in October to order them. They didn't have any in stock so ordered them for me, and they arrived the next day. They also explained how to fit them, they couldn't have been more helpful. By the way Diss have a high entry service bay so they deal with a lot of motorhomes.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Outdoorbits there's a sales opportunity here, most motorhomes seem to be on Fiat Ducattos and I myself would like to buy some headlight protectors for our Fiat.
Gary


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Some on Ebay now for old model......

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150617179299&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

and for new model..

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FIAT-DUCA...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item3a67649d03


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

EGR, based in Milton Keynes, make these for Fiat, Peugeot etc. I just tried Googling EGR Headlight protectors and found them at a better price than ebay at http://www.autostylinguk.co.uk/products/ProductDetail/Headlamp-Protectors-Clear-ASX-for-Fiat-Ducato-Mk3-(06-on)/SCVAN/PG/GCFIDU3/PC2H170FIDU3/PRvehicle/FB/FP.html

Bill
P.S. just spotted that when postage is added on it's only a few pounds cheaper than that ebay auction :-(


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Why bother with headlamp protectors??? 

How many people do you know with a car (let alone a MH) who have suffered a broken headlamp?? (ignore the issue that Hymer seem to have with one of their units which appear to shatter for no reason and cost a b**** FORTUNE to replace)

Bearing in mind that most cars are on the road MUCH more(like every day in commuter traffic) than your average MH is, AND a cars headlamps are much closer to the ground/road/debris thrown up from another vehicle, AND modern headlamp lenses are (usually) made from the same stuff that the headlamp protectors are (polycarbonate or similar) AND the road dirt etc gets between the protector and the lamp lens and cuts down the light transmission etc etc

How many "White van men" with all the miles they cover suffer from broken headlights???? 

So if you weigh up all the pro's and con's, is it a NECESSARY or SENSIBLE investment? 

Yes you MIGHT get a broken headlight the same as you MIGHT get a puncture or you MIGHT win the lottery or you MIGHT get a broken windscreen, its all down to probability and in my view the cost does not warrant fitting them.

Yes I am aware of the cost of a replacement headlight unit, and I still reckon the odds are well in my favour for not getting one broken. 

If they were a fiver or similar then I would probably fit them, but over FIFTY QUID for a couple of bits of plastic and a few clips is taking the p**** (personal opinion of course, but one that is well reasoned) :wink:


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Personally I agree Mrplodd, I wouldn't pay £50 either. I bought mine of Ebay unused but secondhand for £15 for my older Boxer with glass headlights and I paid £6 also unused and secondhand off Ebay for my Skoda Octavia taxi (only because they were cheap and at 60k miles a year I thought I had a higher chance of damage.
Worth keeping a watch on Ebay (and remember to search 'headlight' and 'headlamp' protectors).


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I bought mine from Van Comfort last year, although I think stocks were getting low even then.

Incidentally it looks like Australia has a monopoly on the manufacture of these things. The ones I bought for my car were made in the same place and very obviously by the same people.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I bought mine from a Motorhome show for little money as they had a single cover and I had the other one from a MHF member but one got broken by P.O.delivery who paid up.
I bought mine because I got a broken lamp in France from a stone. £150 to replace.
I think the protectors are made in Australia of all places for European vehicles.
Alan


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> How many people do you know with a car (let alone a MH) who have suffered a broken headlamp??


I've had two busted in my time, plus a big hole smashed in the driver's door mirror on my present car. 8O :roll:

Since I appear to be magnetic to flying stones I thought about £40 was a fair price to pay for insurance against a bill of about £350. 8O

Also I now know where to stick the blanking patches that came with them . . . unlike a large proportion of motorists you see at the channel port. 8O 8O

Dave


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*How about*

Dave,
Why dont you put detailed measurments shapes etc on the forum so we can all get our making in the correct place
Thanks in anticipation
Ray


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: How about*



airstream said:


> Dave,
> Why dont you put detailed measurments shapes etc on the forum so we can all get our making in the correct place
> Thanks in anticipation
> Ray


Bloody cheapskate . . . fork out for your own protectors! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Almost impossible Ray. Somebody posted close-up photo's a while ago, which is about the best that can be done.

The shapes involved are so complex and devoid of reference points that it's very difficult to post accurate measurements.

Have a search - they are in there somewhere! :wink:

Dave


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

Someone said "why bother" ??

On my last two cars (Kia Sorrento & Ceed) I had headlamp protectors with beam-benders attached. Off in Dover, on in Calais. Lot less faff if you do multiple trips in a year, as I did.

And, as it happens Kia's headlamp protectors are made in Oz ..


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Got em but*

Oh Zebbi sussed me or what
Got my protectors off ebay also made in Oz but they have no markings for the masking
I have taken photos of others masking and try to copy but to what effect??? my answer is more and more tape 
Don't realy need masking as its always seems to get dark after the first bottle so don't drive in the dark

Have a good Xmas

Ray


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Got em but*



airstream said:


> I have taken photos of others masking and try to copy but to what effect???


Hi Ray

The best suggestion I can offer (_if you can be bothered_?) is to remove your protectors and lay them over someone else's which do have the marks.

Trace their marks onto yours with a spirit based fibre marker, then turn them over and very lightly scratch in the marks on the inside. Fill the scratches with the fibre pen and they will be more or less permanent.



airstream said:


> Have a good Xmas


And you! :wink: 

Dave


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

I got mine from Climair:

http://www.climairuk.com/product.php?productid=3694&cat=0&page=1

Don't be misled by the photo; they do send the right ones! :?

Giggle... on the day my protectors came through the post, I took a stone on my windscreen. New windscreen fitted! I asked on MHF if a WINDSCREEN protector existed and was promptly referred to the mesh screens as fitted to police vans!! :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

UncleNorm said:


> I asked on MHF if a WINDSCREEN protector existed and was promptly referred to the mesh screens as fitted to police vans!! :roll: :wink: :lol:


Here you go Norm, you can have matching headlamp protectors too if you wanted!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Being on the verge of ancient, I seem to remember a weird device that people fitted to their bonnets that looked like a V shaped snow plough but made in clear plastic.
I wonder if it ever deflected stones or flies in its windstream.
Alan


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: How about*



Zebedee said:


> airstream said:
> 
> 
> > Dave,
> ...


Pictures from me here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-672801.html#672801


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Well done Trev. I knew some kind member had posted them. :roll: 

It shows how difficult it is to explain or post measurements for others to use. It won't be easy to position the masks, even from the photographs, but it gives a good idea.

Dave


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> ................The best suggestion I can offer (_if you can be bothered_?) is to remove your protectors............
> 
> Dave


Going slightly off topic but has anyone else has problems with headlamp protectors in the cold weather?

I have broken two of them now,both times when removing them in cold weather :x .I think they go brittle in low temperatures and therefore are susceptible to cracking.

Mrs wakk blames me for being heavy handed of course :roll: but I wonder if I am not the only one.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Steve

I can't offer any suggestions except to warm your hands first . . . then Mrs Wakk will be less likely to complain!! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:

Your base vehicle is different, but on ours (X250) it helps a lot if the narrow strips of bodywork immediately under the headlamps are loosened.

Lift the bonnet and there is a single screw holding the inner edge of the plastic strip. The strip doesn't need to be removed - just ease it out a bit so the wedges on the protector are released.

Sorry Steve, not much help to you.

Dave 

_(P.S. Has the postman been yet?)_


----------



## fitzgill (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a 2008 Transit chassis, with plastic/Perspex headlights, as we all know it is not good to put black insulating tape direct onto the headlight.

Me being tight git put kitchen cling film onto headlight first, then black insulating tape, simples.

Four weeks in France, back to Uk, then peel off.

It might not suit everyone, 

Merry Christmas all

Happy touring 2012.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

fitzgill said:


> Me being tight git put kitchen cling film onto headlight first, then black insulating tape, simples.


Hi there fellow tight git

It may not be that simple!!

As I understand the reasoning, it's as much about the heat from the bulb which is absorbed by the black plastic, and transferred to the polycarbonate headlamp "glass". This can cause microscopic crazing, and therefore serious weakening of the "glass".

I have never looked into it seriously enough to reach a personal conclusion, but it's perhaps worth alerting you to the possibility.

As a fellow skinflint, I would hate to think you might have to jemmy open the wallet as a result of your clingfilm trick. 8O 8O 8O

Dave


----------



## atree (Jan 25, 2011)

> As I understand the reasoning, it's as much about the heat from the bulb which is absorbed by the black plastic, and transferred to the polycarbonate headlamp "glass". This can cause microscopic crazing, and therefore serious weakening of the "glass".


This is indeed true, based on my experience. The headlamp lenses on my 2001 Transit are finely crazed, as you describe.

The original cause was a 4 week trip with the black type of headlamp headlight converters fitted.

The crazing doesn't make any noticeable difference to the beam and the 'van has passed an MOT since then, so it doesn't _seem_ to be a problem, but you never know... It is hard to say how much weaker they are - I won't know until a stone or bird hits one of them, I suppose.

I have used the clear 'beam bender' type of headlight converter since then, as I assumed that the heat must have caused the crazing.

ATree


----------



## fitzgill (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm lead to believe that it is a chemical/heat reaction between the plastic headlights and the glue on the tape, so I covered the headlight with cling film first then added the tape, as said before, four weeks usage then remove and discard.

No apparent damage or crazing to either headlight.

It took a while to calm the wife down, it is after all, not a fashion parade.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

fitzgill said:


> I'm lead to believe that it is a chemical/heat reaction between the plastic headlights and the glue on the tape . . .


But there's glue on the transparent deflectors! :?:

I don't know the definitive answer, and I doubt if many others do! :roll:

Having suffered in the past from flying stones, I took the easy way out and bought the protectors. The frighteningly expensive headlamps are now protected, and I know where to stick the masks . . . and the glue won't harm the protectors 'cos they don't get hot enough. :wink:

Dave


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

This any help to anyone?


----------



## happytraveller (Nov 29, 2007)

Dave[/quote]

Going slightly off topic but has anyone else has problems with headlamp protectors in the cold weather?

I have broken two of them now,both times when removing them in cold weather :x .I think they go brittle in low temperatures and therefore are susceptible to cracking.

Mrs wakk blames me for being heavy handed of course :roll: but I wonder if I am not the only one.[/quote]

Yes, I broke one today trying to remove it. Most annoying. I'm glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

happytraveller said:


> Yes, I broke one today trying to remove it. Most annoying. I'm glad I'm not the only one.


A bit late now, but if you open the bonnet and undo the screw which holds the little bit of trim under the lights, then ease it out a bit, it will release the bottom clip of the protector.

Depending where and how badly you have busted it, you may be able to drill a little hole and insert a bit of knotted nylon cord. Wind the end under the screw just mentioned and tighten it. This may hold it in place.

I have done that on mine anyway, just in case the clip might let go while driving, and the airstream ripped it off.

Dave


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Mr Plodd asked the question earlier in this thread and I will ask it again - what is the point of headlamp protectors - other than the obvious? How many people have had broken or chipped headlamps on their car headlamps? I have driven something like 1 million miles since I first started driving and have never had a chipped or damaged headlamp. Numerous stone chips on bonnets and numerous cracked and chipped windscreens but never headlamps. Given that I driver fewer miles in my motorhome at lower speeds and probably at a greater distance away from the car in front I remain at a loss to understand the interest in headlamp protectors - seems to me to be another example of manufacturers and retailers profiteering.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I've had two headlamp glasses holed - when they were glass. 8O 

No doubt the polycarbonate "glass" is a lot more resilient, but for the relatively small expenditure I consider protectors more worthwhile than some other very expensive toys that people buy.

And I know where to stick my bits of insulating tape! :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## happytraveller (Nov 29, 2007)

My main reason for using the protectors is for sticking the "tape" on when going abroad. Where the "tape" needs to go is marked out and they avoid having to stick the "tape" directly onto the headlight which apparently can damage it.


----------

